# Kweyol Spice Rum???



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

my wife and I bought a bottle of this stuff on our honeymoon and brought it back with us last year from St. Lucia. This was some of the best rum I've ever had, period...and it was less than $10/bottle down there. Has anyone ever had this stuff in the states-- better yet, can anyone point me in the direction of where I can obtain a few bottles?

Thanks you,
John


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Never heard of it, don't know where you can get it but try this website for help. 


It is listed as St. Lucia Kweyol Spice Rum


----------

